# Rattle them horns E Texas



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

http://2coolfishing.net/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=3105785#post3105785 His first Whitetail....WW


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

I should have had mine this past weekend. That was a great hunt ya'll went on. Very good post!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Thanks Bs, in all the yrs I have hunted and all the deer I've taken this day was one of the special times I won't forget and ranks near the top. I've had no comments, I guess I need to post pics of multiple 150 pt deer eating under a corn feeder to get any responses....Thanks...WW


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Congrats to your son on the first bow kill! No matter what, there is something magical about when you get to play some string music.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Tombstone said:


> Congrats to your son on the first bow kill! No matter what, there is something magical about when you get to play some string music.


Thanks, actually it was his 3rd kill but 1st deer, I really had no dought he would connect if a deer gave him a shot inside of 30rds, what was magical was the deer comming to the horns, I just wish we would have sat and waited a little longer the second session...WW


----------

